# [Trigger Warning]Getting better, but still afraid it wont end



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive been in ocd therapy for my solipsism obsession and things are getting better, im accepting I cant know for certain, the anxiety is less and the thought is even less when im busy. But I still deal with it everyday, so my fear has kind of switched from is it true to will I have to deal with it for the rest of my life. Its been almost two years with this thought everyday, so is there still hope it can really go away even after so long?


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I've had DP before and go through it so I know it's possible, even if it was so many years ago


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2014)

This rumination will end one day. I ruminated over existential ideas for years and years.. Looking back now, I feel like it was an important part of my journey of recovery. I asked a lot of questions, I got a lot of answers. Some of the more existential and impossible to answer questions just dissolved after a while..

Distraction and grounding can be really helpful when you find yourself too deep inside your head. They can give you relief of the frustration of existential rumination.. It's also good to talk to people about what you're thinking. Sometimes having others ideas in the mix can help shift your pattern of thinking. Talking is very grounding..

Go and pull a few weeds out of the garden. You'll be surprised how quickly you'll forget the thoughts you were stuck on..


----------



## Macki89 (May 19, 2014)

if we just have the will i think we can beat it.. if we got it we can get rid of it right?


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess im just afraid I may start to believe the idea that nothing is real, just in my head. I know I cant be certain, but id like to be able to really believe its not true. But maybe when the rumination stops the need to believe goes away too?


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, it really gives me some hope. I dont know if im dealing with dissociation anymore or just ocd. I guess the obsession itself is a form of dissociation?


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Last few days have been extremely hard. Parents hinting to me that im a disappointment, mom saying im not normal and found one of our horses dead. Im just so worn out and hopeless. I cant see things ever getting better again. Ill keep going to therapy but I dont think it can get rid of the doubt and the thoughts, just the anxiety.


----------



## Pie25 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey, if that can help you, i'm stuck exactly in the same problem (well, at first it was solipsism, then it derivated to something else, but it's still pretty much solipsism), and i believe firmly that it'll go off one day.

There's no way to start believing it except if you become totally stupid, and even if u started to believe it, then it'll wear off after the DP goes anyway.

Anyway, i'm still stuck in those existential thoughts aswell... To be honest, that's 99% of my DP right now, existential thoughts, i don't have any special weird feeling (except when i'm with friends, some kind of feeling of unreality but that's part of the solipsism rumination i guess).

We will get better man don't worry !


----------

